# Layering System



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey guys I moved here from Texas about two and a half years ago and all of my hunting clothing is still suited for Tree Stand hunting in East Texas. My first year I only hunted the archery hunt because I tagged out and was fine in my early season whitetail garb for late aug and early sept. However, this year I hunted the extended area for the first time and quickly found out that I don't have the right clothes for mountain hunting. I'm looking into purchasing some new hunting clothes and just wondering what layering system yall use. Mainly thinking about staying cool hiking in and then staying warm while glassing. Any advice is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Here a semi recent thread on the same topic

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/19-general-hunting-hunting-gear/99970-layering-system.html


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey thanks for the link. I guess I missed that one.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Bowhunter50, I was the op in the link nocturnal posted. I will give you an update I ended up going the kuiu route from the great reviews it was getting. I have the attack pants and super down jacket so far I will have to slowly build my arsenal due to funds but it will be worth it. It is very high quality stuff. I also have some first lite merino bottoms that are great and I got them for a great deal. If it was me I would stick with natural fibers merino/down they seem to be the best at regulating temps and are the lightest in weight.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Brendo, thanks for the reply. I was thinking about getting the attack pants and layering some merino underneath as well. How warm are you when glassing with that system? Do you sweat too much when hiking in? 

I also like the idea of packing in a lightweight down jacket to wear when glassing as well. I would guess that's something too warm to hike in?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Bowhunter50 said:


> Brendo, thanks for the reply. I was thinking about getting the attack pants and layering some merino underneath as well. How warm are you when glassing with that system? Do you sweat too much when hiking in?
> 
> I also like the idea of packing in a lightweight down jacket to wear when glassing as well. I would guess that's something too warm to hike in?


I have only had the attack pants for about a month and have used them twice so far. They are extremely comfy pants and are very high quality I would not hesitate to buy them if you can find them. the first time I used them was rabbit hunting it was cold we were walking/hiking most of the day and i was comfortable. We also went coyote hunting last week it was about 20 degrees when we got to the first stand and my bottom half got a little cold but I get cold very easily. I think if I double layered or had a heavier weight merino I would have been just fine. I think you would be plenty warm through all of the September hunts you might need to double layer for later hunts. The whole reason I bought the super down was to have a light warm layer with me at all times mainly to use while glassing I was tired of hauling my big cotton jacket around. I had it with me on the coyote hunt and it kept me comfortable. I had some cheap base layers on if I had merino I would have been very warm I think. It is very light so I will always keep it in my pack I think this piece will see a ton of use!


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Brendo, what weight in merinos were you wearing for your coyote hunt?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fleece is lightweight and a really good for layering. I used some a couple of duck seasons ago when it got chilly and was really surprised how much warmer I was and the fleece pullover hardly weighed anything. When I got hot I took off my overshirt, pulled off the fleece and put it into my backpack and put back on my overshirt. Worked like a charm.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm not sure what weight but the bottoms were the allegheny from first lite it's considered a mid weight. I had 0 merino on top. Just some cheap spandex type stuff I got from Walmart like 5 years ago. Since kuiu only sales online I would be willng to let you see the stuff I have before you buy if you want. I also know they will be at the hunt expo this year.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Brendo, thanks that would be great. I'll have to go to the hunt expo as well to check out their other items.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

oh and lostlouisianian I've looked at some of the tech grid fleece. Core4's selway fleece looks pretty nice.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bowhunter50. I have the KUIU Tiburon and Guide pants as well as a merino 145 top and a 185 ls zip top. It's really good stuff.....I keep the Core4 Selway zip fleece with me all the time as well. It's a good layering piece. I wore merino bottoms underneath the Tiburons once it started to get cold. They are a really lightweight pant, but they served me well even on a late cow hunt two weeks ago. That being said, if I was only going to get 1 pant, I would get the attacks. and use a merino 145 or 185 weight to layer with. The kuiu merino is nice, but I actually think the Firstlite is softer and a little more durable. Where my belt rides, my kuiu merino looks like someone scrubbed the camo pattern off a bit. Not anything that affects functionality, but still bugs me a bit.

I also have some sitka pants that are great, but if you are looking to build a complete layering system, KUIU is probably the more cost effective way to go about it, in my opinion. Don't rule out Core4 eithier....You can probably pick up some merino tops/bottoms, as well as some of their pants at the expo. Last year camofire had a booth with bins full of the stuff for a pretty good deal.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have the kuiu Yukon jacket and pants. I also have the down jacket. I used it in englad for the last two weeks. The weather was sideways hard rain and sleet with a few days of snow. The gear was a game changer from my normal visits over there. I would reccomend this stuff to anyone.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bowhunter50 said:


> oh and lostlouisianian I've looked at some of the tech grid fleece. Core4's selway fleece looks pretty nice.


Well to be honest I don't know squat about different types of fleece and such. I just know it works. Heck I got my fleece from the thrift store in Draper for 2 dollars per piece and I am quite sure it works as well as a $50 piece of fleece keeping these old bones warm in the winter.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Bowhunter50 said:


> oh and lostlouisianian I've looked at some of the tech grid fleece. Core4's selway fleece looks pretty nice.


I've got the Core4 selway and its really nice, but I find it keeps in too much warmth. I was wearing it quail hunting this past weekend in 50 degree weather with wind and a drizzle of rain. If I was moving and hiking it was too warm, perfect when stopped. It didn't soak thru till about 2 hours later.

I love the Sitka stuff. The ascent pants are probably the best thing I've ever purchased. Now I have a mix of sitka and Core4 but find I trend towards the Sitka.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for all the great advice! So the layering system I'm going to put together is as follows 

Kuiu Attack Pants and First Lite Merino Bottoms (for when it's cold)
First Lite Chama Top (for the cold) or Kuiu 145 Merino (for the heat) with the Core4 Selway and a down jacket for glassing
Rain Gear: First Lite Stormtight Jacket and Kryptek Poseidon Pants.

Swbuckmaster, I wanted to get some of kuiu's rain gear, but I found the first lite and kryptek for too good of a deal to pass up. I am getting some kuiu yukon gaiters to keep the snow out though. I had a real problem with snow coming in at the top of my boots when hiking in deep snow. 

My system isn't going to have all matching camo, do you guys think the deer and elk will mind?


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Deer and Elk aren't the ones that mind. It is more personal preference having things that match.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah I was just joking haha. Thanks! I guess it's hard to tell with how I wrote it.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey guys, I've been thinking that since the core4 selway is so warm, I'd might as well buy a soft shell instead to take advantage of pit zips and wind/water resistance. What do you guys think? I was thinking about getting the kuiu guide dcs jacket.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I am all about merino wool. There are quite a few good brands. I like first lite pretty good. I think you should start with merino and then add a rain layer, then if you are still cold, something in between.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have tested my kuiu pretty hard the last 6 weeks in England and Scotland. The weather has been rain, snow, sleet mixed with high winds. I work from sun up to sun down on most days. It sucks working in those conditions but the gear made it not only possible but almost enjoyable. 

I have the Yukon jacket, pant, and the down insulation jacket. The Yukon jacket is wind proof and water proof. I also don't get wet from perspiration build up like I do on other rain type gear. 

The clothing is very flexible and easy to hike in "Hike is what I do all day!" 

The gear also packs small. I was able to put all of it in my carry on pack. There's no way I'd leave that stuff for the air lines to loose. 

The jacket and pants seem to be very durrable. I had to walk through thorn bushes on multiple occations. The only hole I got was crossing a barb wire fence and it only punched a tiny hole. 

I can see the down insulation being used to increase the warmth on a super light down sleeping bag if needed.

Is the Kuiu good for going out in the duck marsh and staying warm? I don't think so not without added layers or insulation, besides there are cheaper warmer options. If you want a functioning hiking top of the line gear kuiu fits the bill and does it cheaper then Sitka.


----------

